# Atheros AR9565 not working: a lot of "bad series0"



## Kalero (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to get my wireless working in my FreeBSD 10.2 for my work and I don't know exactly what's happening (maybe there's a bug in the ath(4) driver for my card). I'm attaching the results of `dmesg | grep -i 'ath'`Some help will be appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Kalero (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm attaching a clearer log. I would appreciate some help, cause I need the wireless working for my work. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2016)

Not sure how up to date it is but ath_hal(4) mentions:

```
The hal provides hardware support for wireless network adapters based on
     the Atheros AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, AR5213, AR2413, AR2417, AR2425,
     AR5413, AR5416, AR5418, AR5424, AR9160, AR9220, AR9280, AR9285, AR9287,
     AR9380, AR9390, AR9580, AR9590, AR9562 and QCA9565 chips (and companion
     RF/baseband parts).
```
So it's possible the card is a new variant that's not fully supported yet.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 3, 2016)

SirDice said:


> QCA9565


I think this is his card. A *Q*ual*c*omm *A*theros 9565.

Kalero: I think asking on the freebsd-wireless mailing list would be better.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2016)

tobik said:


> I think this is his card. A *Q*ual*c*omm *A*theros 9565.


That makes sense. But the card identifies as AR9565. So it's possible there are some implementation differences. 



> Kalero: I think asking on the freebsd-wireless mailing list would be better.


Yes, that's probably a good idea. If it is some variant they would be the ones to add support for it anyway.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 3, 2016)

SirDice said:


> But the card identifies as AR9565.


I believe this is just a known bug in the driver: https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/sys/dev/ath/ath_hal/ah.c#L145 and https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/sys/dev/ath/if_ath.c#L6163


----------



## Kalero (Feb 3, 2016)

SirDice said:


> That makes sense. But the card identifies as AR9565. So it's possible there are some implementation differences.
> 
> 
> Yes, that's probably a good idea. If it is some variant they would be the ones to add support for it anyway.



Yes, my card is a Qualcomm Atheros AR9565. I'll ask on freebsd-wireless mailing list. Many thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 29, 2016)

tobik said:


> I believe this is just a known bug in the driver: https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/sys/dev/ath/ath_hal/ah.c#L145 and https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/sys/dev/ath/if_ath.c#L6163


I've submitted a patch for the naming issue and it has been fixed in https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=296176, so going forward on 11-CURRENT Qualcomm Atheros cards will identify with a QCA prefix.


----------

